# Picky Eater



## Jessica Leon (Sep 25, 2013)

My black and white tegu will only eat mice and eggs(which I am aware that they should only have as a once in a while food). Is there any tips or tricks to get him to eat more fruits, veggies, turkey ect.?


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 25, 2013)

I would also like some tips to get mine to eat more variety. She will only eat turkey.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 26, 2013)

_Usually tough love works best at the same time teaching them to be more opportunistic and willing to try different foods. Pets are picky with food because they can be since it's readily available which is not the case for wild animals. With holding food reverses that, since a healthy animal will not starve itself. Some people don't like it but not feeding them for a few days, even a week does no harm. Or even offering less food then usual so that they're not full, to keep their appetite stimulated and encourage foraging. Once they learn that food can be scarce they're less picky. They get use to a routine just like we do, so if you offer a certain food that they like regularly they know it's coming and will hold out for it._
_ Mine have days when they'll pass up whole prey for fruits and meaty mixes. _


----------



## Jessica Leon (Sep 27, 2013)

Okay thank you!


----------

